# Waldsee an der Eiche



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo

nun ist es geschaft. wir haben unseren Schwimmteich. Am Sonntag war angrillen mit allen Helfern. Wassertemperatur 18°, Luft 28°. Am Montag war dann Ruhe angesagt (nach 6 monaten endlich wieder ein Grundstück ohne irgendwelche Baumaterialien)[/url]

Andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo Andreas,
ich freu´mich mit dir über den gelungenen Teich ; mein Kompliment !!!!!
Toll wären noch einige Erläuterungen und / oder Bilder (in dein Album ?).

Gerd


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo Andreas,
ich freu´mich mit dir über den gelungenen Teich ; mein Kompliment !!!!!
Toll wären noch einige Erläuterungen und / oder Bilder (in dein Album ?).

Gerd


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo Andreas, herzliche Glückwunsch zu deinem Schwimmteich. Wie Gerd schon erwähnt hat ein wenig Info zu deinem ganzen Projekt währe super
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo

nun mal ein paar Infos über unseren "See":
Füllmenge etw 100m³, Wasserfläche etwa 130m², Tiefste Stelle 1,6m
Der "See" hat einen Betonboden unter der Folie mit hochgezogenen Seiten, weil wir Grundwasser bei 0,90 m hatten. Die Seiten wurden hochgesetzt gemauert, um Kinder bis aufs Badedeck vom Wasser fern zu halten. Das System ist von Ralf Glenk (www.schwimmteich-selbstbau.de) übernommen. Die Konstelation Teich1/Badedeck/Teich 2 ergab sich aus der Hauptwind- und Sonnenrichtung(blödes Wort) die Technik befindet sich unter dem Badedeck. Tiere haben wir anscheinend ein paar Kaulquappen.

Gruß
Andreas

So fing alles an:


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2005)

Hallo

hier war der Zeitpunkt, wo meine Frau einem Nervenzusammenbruch ziemlich nah war. Es gab auch auf dem gepflasterten Hof keine saubere Stelle mehr, denn anscheinend verteilte sich der schwarze Ton/Moorboden von alleine

Gruß
Andreas


----------

